# meteor showers



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

August 2005 Meteor Showers







August has one major meteor shower, the Perseids. The Perseids, one of the most famous showers, peaks on August 12, but some may be spotted during the period of July 23rd through August 22nd. The Perseids have a peak rate of up to 100 per hour, or a rate of better than one per minute on average. Fortunately the Moon will not cause too much of a problem observing the Perseids in 2005. 


Also, while the Southern Delta Aquarids reached their peak back in July, keep an eye out for them too through mid-month. 


i have my rum ready!


----------

